# Thinking about buying a VERSA HATCHBACK S Pros? Cons?



## voxbox (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello,

I am in the market to buy a new car. http://www.nissanforums.com/images/smilies/loser.gif

I am Considering buying a 2010 VERSA HATCHBACK S automatic model.

Any current owners that can share their likes and dislikes?

Would you buy one again?

Thanks! http://www.nissanforums.com/images/smilies/smile.gif

VOXBOX
Baltimore, MD


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

I've got one, it's reliable, gets decent mileage. I used to work for Nissan. It was one of the cars we sold a lot of and saw few come back. The only issues we had with them are squeaks and rattles and engines when people didn't change their oil. I haven't done anything to mine except change the oil, put some tires on and fix some noises (under warranty, which I got paid). Oh and it's one of the safest vehicles on the road.


----------



## voxbox (Jul 13, 2010)

*I Bought One*

I bought a new 2010 in July.

I got the S model with power package, splash guards, mat set, aluminum kick plates and cargo organizer (which is great. levels out the back when seats are down). It retailed for $16,515.00

I purchased it for $13500 (excluding tags and taxes). Very good deal. I love the cruise control a lot.

During the summer I averaged 32 mpg on the highway. So far during the winter here in Baltimore I have been averaging slightly lower, most likely due to the ethanol in the winter gas mix.

I have 4500 miles on it and so far no squeaks or noises.

What year is your versa and how many miles on it?

Thanks!


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

I've got an 07 with about 52000 miles. Oh, I will warn you about one thing, the A/C system is small and doesn't have the most power. So in the summer, especially when the sun is out, the A/C system may not seem like it's working to well. Especially when you first start it up. It can cool down to 35 degrees inside a shop and down to 52 out in the sun. But other than that, drives like a champ. Had to have the CVT and the intelligent key. If you don't have the I-key your missing out. Never having to dig into your pockets to get keys is so nice.


----------



## voxbox (Jul 13, 2010)

The AC has worked very good. This summer we had over 60 days of 90+ degrees. So no problem with the AC for me. My car is light gray so maybe that helps.

I have the REMOTE KEYLESS ENTRY. Not sure what an I-KEY is.

I tried the CVT but I didn't like it to much. I got the 4-speed automatic instead. The lower gears have really helped out in the snow.


----------



## mailbox (Feb 5, 2011)

We have a 2007 SL hatch with CVT. 

Pros: Lots of features for the price point, lots of interior room, large rear seats with ample legroom (seats are firm though), okay fuel mileage

Cons: Rides somewhat stiff, power steering lacks power (more like manual), the electronic breaking system is programmed weird -- arriving at a stop the CVT feels like it drops to neutral which then causes an immediate change to your rate of deceleration, slow acceleration with CVT in OD, mediocre tracking (fighting the steering ), remote locks/alarm have always been flakey, and our front wiper system is now operating sporadically.


----------

